# Сколиоз, остеохондроз, спондилолистез, гипотония



## alexmamaev (21 Окт 2011)

-----------------
Поясничный лордоз усилен. Сколиоз влево ThXI-LV с вершиной угла на LII и углом наклона 5'. Истиный ретроспондилолистез LV на 3-4мм (определяется зона спондилолиза). Снижена высота межпозвонковых дисков LIV-SI, тела смежных позвонков компенсаторно заострены. Замыкательные пластины четкие ровные.

Заключение: Левосторонний грудо-поясничный сколиоз I степени. Дистрофический процесс поясничного отдела позвоночника в виде остеохондроза LIV-SI в стадии хондроза. Истинный спондилолистез LV.
----------------

Еще сказали, что есть "диффузная мышечная гипотония".
Сильные боли в крестце, в правой ноге под коленом, в правой кисти, в пояснице, в груди, в шее, за лопатками. Острая боль в крестце в сидячем положении.

Полтора месяца назад были головокружения при закидывании головы вверх. До появления болей редко наблюдалось онемение правой ноги.

Какого доктора нужно искать?
Чем можно снизить болевой синдром?
Какие физические упражнения могли бы помочь?
Чего стоить избегать?

Спасибо!


----------



## Березка (21 Окт 2011)

Здавствуйте, если вы делали снимки, анализы, то можете разместить их в этой теме, врачам это поможет дать правильные рекомендации.
Как разместить снимки, вам поможет тема "*МРТ, КТ, Рентгенография. Как разместить снимки на форуме"*.
Желаю вам полезного и приятного общения на форуме.


----------

